# WWE Network on TiVo (when)



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Is there any new info on when the WWE Network will be added to TiVo? I've read zats says it's coming soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

tazzmission said:


> Is there any new info on when the WWE Network will be added to TiVo? I've read zats says it's coming soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still confused on this after that post from zats and the ira saying they had just launched wwe in the QA thread


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Fall update is here, no WWE app.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

tazzmission said:


> Fall update is here, no WWE app.


If you want the WWE, buy a cheap ROKU. You'll have every streaming service under the rainbow including the WWE. Tivo is #1 a DVR. It's like a Blu-Ray player with some streaming service support, or a so called SmartTV. Supports some things, get outdated and then never works again. You need a real streaming Box. Besides my Tivo's I have a number of streaming devices. ROKU's, Amazon Fire Stick, Apple TV's, Game consoles, etc. In general a ROKU would be the best bet. There's thousands of channels you can get on that one.

AppleTV supports WWE. That can be a option. But that costs $149-$199. Though the older, much cheaper Apple TV 3 also supports the WWE.

The WWE is supported on the Amazon Fire and Stick. That's a option and those have been on sale.

If you have Xbox 360 or One or a PS3 or 4, you can get the WWE that way.

Samsung and Sony TV's and Blu-Ray players. Panasonic TV's.

The WWE is really on more devices then I figured. Counting it to be on TIVO is a waste of time. I got my Tivo Roamio OTA and Mini's to record Broadcast TV programs, not really to stream content. It works all right, but it's limited. When I got my Amazon Fire Stick, I paid $19 for the thing. Most of these are in the $35-$99 with Apple TV 4 being the most expensive except for game consoles. or a new TV. Waiting for TIVO, you just may wait forever. It's not even waiting for TIVO so much as waiting for the WWE to create a App that works on TIVO and they may not think it's worth their time and effort. It costs money to develop all these different Apps to work on different streaming devices. I just don't think TIVO is really at that level yet.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

JBDragon said:


> If you want the WWE, buy a cheap ROKU. You'll have every streaming service under the rainbow including the WWE. Tivo is #1 a DVR. It's like a Blu-Ray player with some streaming service support, or a so called SmartTV. Supports some things, get outdated and then never works again. You need a real streaming Box. Besides my Tivo's I have a number of streaming devices. ROKU's, Amazon Fire Stick, Apple TV's, Game consoles, etc. In general a ROKU would be the best bet. There's thousands of channels you can get on that one.
> 
> AppleTV supports WWE. That can be a option. But that costs $149-$199. Though the older, much cheaper Apple TV 3 also supports the WWE.
> 
> ...


Everyone knows where they can watch the Network. They are interested in doing it on the Tivo without switching to other devices. You must not realize that a WWE Network app for Tivo has been announced and in testing.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> Everyone knows where they can watch the Network. They are interested in doing it on the Tivo without switching to other devices. You must not realize that a WWE Network app for Tivo has been announced and in testing.


Well that's good for the WWE. Getting on even more devices. Still there's only a tiny fraction of content you'll ever get on TIVO. It's good that they are adding more. For myself, I could care less about the WWE. Still good for others when it does comes.

Still it'll show up when it shows up. If you want it NOW along with anything else, you need some other device.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

JBDragon said:


> If you want the WWE, buy a cheap ROKU. You'll have every streaming service under the rainbow including the WWE. Tivo is #1 a DVR. It's like a Blu-Ray player with some streaming service support, or a so called SmartTV. Supports some things, get outdated and then never works again. You need a real streaming Box. Besides my Tivo's I have a number of streaming devices. ROKU's, Amazon Fire Stick, Apple TV's, Game consoles, etc. In general a ROKU would be the best bet. There's thousands of channels you can get on that one.
> 
> AppleTV supports WWE. That can be a option. But that costs $149-$199. Though the older, much cheaper Apple TV 3 also supports the WWE.
> 
> ...


I have two Apple TV's for access to WWE network and other services TiVo does not support. But it would be sweet to have these on the TiVo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

tazzmission said:


> I have two Apple TV's for access to WWE network and other services TiVo does not support. But it would be sweet to have these on the TiVo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be cool if TiVo had all these different services. But it's just not going to be supported with everything, everyone wants. There's no real App Store where anyone can easily build a app for it like with Ruku, plus a huge app community like Apple TV has behind it that will grow pretty fast.

I'm not going to complain when a new service comes to TiVo. Just don't wait around forever hoping it'll come. TiVo will never have everything.


----------



## nleavitt (Oct 9, 2012)

I think Tivo would have a true "UED" as we're calling it if they partnered with Roku. No need for a separate Tivo App store, although that would be nice if feasible and not partnering with streaming provider. We're seeing Roku TVs from different manufacturers. Why not a Tivo integrating both technologies into one platform? I know, the real solution right now, and what I'm using, is a <$50 Roku stick in one HDMI port, a Blu Ray player in another, and Tivo in another.

If Tivo can add a Blu Ray player to the device, like the concept for my old Humax S2 DVD DVR, that would truly be a UED!


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

nleavitt said:


> I think Tivo would have a true "UED" as we're calling it if they partnered with Roku. No need for a separate Tivo App store, although that would be nice if feasible and not partnering with streaming provider. We're seeing Roku TVs from different manufacturers. Why not a Tivo integrating both technologies into one platform? I know, the real solution right now, and what I'm using, is a <$50 Roku stick in one HDMI port, a Blu Ray player in another, and Tivo in another.
> 
> If Tivo can add a Blu Ray player to the device, like the concept for my old Humax S2 DVD DVR, that would truly be a UED!


One thing is for sure, TiVo will never have a Blu-ray player!!! As for the apps, what works on TiVo doesn't work on ROKU. It's not java that'll run on whatever. Personally, I would never buy a smart tv unless I had no choice, let alone one with ROKU or anything else built in. In general is underpowered. That ROKU stick for example is underpowered. The ROKU 3 or 4 is much faster. I'd rather have a box that I can replace in a few years with different or better hardware. A tv you may have for 10+ years. Tech moves to fast to have ROKU or anything else built in.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

JBDragon said:


> If you want the WWE, buy a cheap ROKU. You'll have every streaming service under the rainbow including the WWE. Tivo is #1 a DVR. It's like a Blu-Ray player with some streaming service support, or a so called SmartTV. Supports some things, get outdated and then never works again. You need a real streaming Box. Besides my Tivo's I have a number of streaming devices. ROKU's, Amazon Fire Stick, Apple TV's, Game consoles, etc. In general a ROKU would be the best bet. There's thousands of channels you can get on that one.
> 
> AppleTV supports WWE. That can be a option. But that costs $149-$199. Though the older, much cheaper Apple TV 3 also supports the WWE.
> 
> ...


if WWE Network gets on Tivo, that would totally open an HDMI input on my TV. I bought a ROKU years ago to use for Netflix, Amazon Prime, and VUDU. Now I have all 3 on my Tivo. If they add WWE Network I would no longer need the ROKU, because all I use it for now is WWE Network.

I just hope Tivo is working with CBS to get their stream service on Tivo, then I really be set on the Tivo. Right now I use my iPad for the CBS app, not my TV's, so I could get it on the ROKU if I wanted, but I rarely watch the stuff on it except while at school.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I just realized the thread starter is "tazzmission"


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> I just realized the thread starter is "tazzmission"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nleavitt (Oct 9, 2012)

SO does anyone know if WWE will be available on Mini's and Roamio/Premiere?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Sooner or later. Just a matter of when.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Just do it TiVo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm betting we get the updated Hulu and WWE on the Mini soon. Since it's still a current product and actively being sold as a companion to the Bolt. The Roamio and Premiere units might lag a bit behind as they try to use the discrepancy to boost sales for the Bolt.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Still no WWE app on TiVo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Is the WWE app now available, like the new Hulu app, on at least some Bolts? Or is it still total vaporware?


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

Both are available. They wouldn't appear on my Bolt. So I called tech support. Level 2 tech found an issue. I got an email a day later that the issue was resolved and the apps appeared. If you don't have them on your Bolt, call and report the problem.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have it on my Bolt.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm asking for it on the Roamio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

tazzmission said:


> I'm asking for it on the Roamio
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can spend all day crying over this. Or just buy a low cost Streaming Box. A ROKU would be my #1 choice. That's their whole business, to allow streaming from the most places. Most anything and everything comes to ROKU first. Sure a All in one BOX for everything would be nice, but it's never going to happen. Maybe after some time it finally comes to Tivo Roamio and it works fine, but over time it doesn't get updated and the support it would on ROKU pr the AppleTV. It lags behind and gets outdated.

Tivo is walking a fine line. Do they add more streaming to what is a Cable or antenna DVR which as time goes by becomes less important and streaming becomes more important. Tivo's costs are really starting to get crazy. $600 now for lifetime? No way in hell would I pay that. Let alone $15 a month just for a program guide. Where for $35 Chromecast on up to the top Apple TV 4 at $199, and no monthly changes let alone huge lifetime fee. You just pay for what services you want.

Channelmaster, the Program guide is FREE. Tablo and SmartTV, the prices are where TIVO should be at. $4.95 a month. $49.99 per year or $149.99 lifetime. Really anything more then that starts to get silly. When you can rent a cable box for the same $15 a month and that has the program Data,and TIVO you own and you have to pay the same price, I mean come on!!

So is it in TIVOs best interest to get to much into streaming? Am I just ranting to much?


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

JBDragon said:


> You can spend all day crying over this. Or just buy a low cost Streaming Box. A ROKU would be my #1 choice. That's their whole business, to allow streaming from the most places. Most anything and everything comes to ROKU first. Sure a All in one BOX for everything would be nice, but it's never going to happen. Maybe after some time it finally comes to Tivo Roamio and it works fine, but over time it doesn't get updated and the support it would on ROKU pr the AppleTV. It lags behind and gets outdated.
> 
> Tivo is walking a fine line. Do they add more streaming to what is a Cable or antenna DVR which as time goes by becomes less important and streaming becomes more important. Tivo's costs are really starting to get crazy. $600 now for lifetime? No way in hell would I pay that. Let alone $15 a month just for a program guide. Where for $35 Chromecast on up to the top Apple TV 4 at $199, and no monthly changes let alone huge lifetime fee. You just pay for what services you want.
> 
> ...


 Yes you are. Enough already. People want to know when the WWE app will be available on the Roamio and not just the Bolt. They don't want to know where to watch it using other devices that they already own. You are acting like a troll.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think anyone knows. TiVo is never really forthcoming with release dates for anything. The only reason we get wind of new hardware and apps is because people in the betas leak info. It'll be released for the Roamio whenever TiVo decides to release it.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Bleh, still disappointed after that Q&A response.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

JBDragon said:


> You can spend all day crying over this. Or just buy a low cost Streaming Box. A ROKU would be my #1 choice. That's their whole business, to allow streaming from the most places. Most anything and everything comes to ROKU first. Sure a All in one BOX for everything would be nice, but it's never going to happen. Maybe after some time it finally comes to Tivo Roamio and it works fine, but over time it doesn't get updated and the support it would on ROKU pr the AppleTV. It lags behind and gets outdated.
> 
> Tivo is walking a fine line. Do they add more streaming to what is a Cable or antenna DVR which as time goes by becomes less important and streaming becomes more important. Tivo's costs are really starting to get crazy. $600 now for lifetime? No way in hell would I pay that. Let alone $15 a month just for a program guide. Where for $35 Chromecast on up to the top Apple TV 4 at $199, and no monthly changes let alone huge lifetime fee. You just pay for what services you want.
> 
> ...


Crying? Not crying at all. I have a Roku, Apple TV & Fire TV. I simply want to know when the WWE app is coming to the Roamio. Simply that is all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> The only reason we get wind of new hardware and apps is because people in the betas leak info.


And partners. And industry folk in the know. And, and, and.  Without revealing my TiVo vectors, one of my best Roku leaks was a Powerpoint presentation handed over by a big-time App partner.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

The WWE app is now on my base Roamio. It showed up with the HBO GO app and Toon Goggles app. No skipmode yet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I got all 3 apps and SkipMode on my Roamio Pro this morning. None are showing up on the Mini yet though. And no HBOGo on the Bolt.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet, just found out I have WWE Network on my Roamio Pro. No more need for a Roku now


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

got it today


----------



## bossk92 (Dec 29, 2010)

Power has been out the last couple of days, and when the Roamio and Premiere booted up, both had the WWE app on it.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

well WWE Network on Tivo Roamio Pro is a colossal waste. Can't even get 15 minutes into a PPV without glitches, reboot it, might get 20 minutes, then stall again. Had to dig out the Roku to watch a freaking PPV. 

And its the Tivo, the PPV is fine on iPad and Roku. Just the Tivo stalls and glitches.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

mike3775 said:


> well WWE Network on Tivo Roamio Pro is a colossal waste. Can't even get 15 minutes into a PPV without glitches, reboot it, might get 20 minutes, then stall again. Had to dig out the Roku to watch a freaking PPV.
> 
> And its the Tivo, the PPV is fine on iPad and Roku. Just the Tivo stalls and glitches.


I noriced most glitches during LivePPV when they showed taped video of Raw it was less glitches then live.


----------



## harveyvicky2006 (Oct 4, 2007)

WWE is on my Tivo as of today, if you sign up now they give you one free month. Look in my list for the WWE.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

mike3775 said:


> well WWE Network on Tivo Roamio Pro is a colossal waste. Can't even get 15 minutes into a PPV without glitches, reboot it, might get 20 minutes, then stall again. Had to dig out the Roku to watch a freaking PPV.
> 
> And its the Tivo, the PPV is fine on iPad and Roku. Just the Tivo stalls and glitches.


you need to report the issue to tivo to get it fixed is what tivo told me via facebook


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mike3775 said:


> well WWE Network on Tivo Roamio Pro is a colossal waste. Can't even get 15 minutes into a PPV without glitches, reboot it, might get 20 minutes, then stall again. Had to dig out the Roku to watch a freaking PPV.
> 
> And its the Tivo, the PPV is fine on iPad and Roku. Just the Tivo stalls and glitches.


Hmm, just did a Twitter search and there were a bunch of Tweets from Playstation and Roku users about the constant glitches last night. In fact, WWE Network was trending at one point. Not because of the PPV but because of all the people complaining about the feed not working. Seems to happen every time WWE allows a free month.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

It wasn't great for me either on Sunday, but I remember that it used to be awful on PS4 as well so hopefully it'll be improved.


----------

